# Giocare ai giochi di Amiga su browser internet. Archive.org.



## admin (10 Agosto 2016)

Progetto straordinario quello del sito archive.org che permette di giocare, via browser (quindi senza installare software e/o emulatori e senza scaricare giochi e rom) ai mitici giochi (circa 10.000) dell'altrettanto mitica Amiga, la serie di personal computer che venne prodotta a partire dal 1985 e che ottenne un successo straordinario.

Da questo momento (il sito è già attivo) è possibile giocare a tutti i giochi recandosi sul sito *archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_amiga*



Tra i 10.000 giochi a disposizione (!!) troviamo gli intramontabili Batman The Movie, Double Dragon, Bubble Bobble, Pac Man, Monkey Island, Arkanoid e tantissimi altri.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Progetto straordinario quello del sito archive.org che permette di giocare, via browser (quindi senza installare software e/o emulatori e senza scaricare giochi e rom) ai mitici giochi (circa 10.000) dell'altrettanto mitica Amiga, la serie di personal computer che venne prodotta a partire dal 1985 e che ottenne un successo straordinario.
> 
> Da questo momento (il sito è già attivo) è possibile giocare a tutti i giochi recandosi sul sito *archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_amiga*
> 
> ...



purtroppo hanno deciso di sospendere il progetto per ulteriori aggiornamenti.
Per adesso non è online.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

Ieri sera funzionava! Mi sono fatto una bella partita a Sensibile Soccer.

Speriamo torni presto online.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Agosto 2016)

Non vedo l'ora


----------

